# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Etica del Mago

## DRAKONIS

Conocen ustedes algo mas detallado sobre la Etica del Mago?

La mayoría de nosotros conocemos algunos detalles entre los que caben destacar;

1- No revelar trucos a profanos
2- No repetir un juego
3- Respetar a los espectadores
4- No presentar algo que no haya sido practicado y estudiado al máximo
5- Cuidar la integridad y la seguridad de los asistentes
6- No usar la magia para robar o trampear a otros
7- No denigrar de los demás Magos

etc.

Me gustaría que colaboraran con este tema.
Garcias

----------


## tres de PICAS

No estoy de acuerdo con lo de no repetir un juego  :Arf:

----------


## DRAKONIS

a ver si no me explique bien, pido disculpas, esto se refiere a que cuando realizas un efecto mágico, siempre surge alguien que te dice; "Hazlo otra vez, otra vez..." y sabes que su intensión es pillarte...

Entonces allí, es donde entra, no volver a repetir el juego. O por lo menos no con la misma técnica, para despistar la curiosidad escéptica.

¿Si me explico?

Saludos

P.D. Estudiando a Tamariz recuerdo otro detalle; "No mirar a donde no quieres que vea el espectador" pero creo que no entraría dentro de la ética del mago, mas bien dentro de las reglas mágicas.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no maltratar a los animales que utilizas. (no me refiero al publico)

No creerse que tenes un don.

no subestimar a tu publico.

----------


## Ming

Para mi el punto más importante sería: *RESPETO*.

Ya sea por los espectadores y otros magos (no olvidemos estos últimos).

No se si sería lo mismoque los puntos que estas diciendo, pero un mago también es una persona.
Pues eso, para mi, ante todo: Respeto.

----------


## DRAKONIS

Si, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Ezequiel, lo de los animalitos se me había pasado...

Lo del respeto ya estaría incluido en el punto 3 y en el 7, solo agregaría 3 puntos mas considerando el aporte de Ezequiel;

1- No revelar trucos a profanos
2- No repetir un juego
3- Respetar a los espectadores
4- No presentar algo que no haya sido practicado y estudiado al máximo
5- Cuidar la integridad y la seguridad de los asistentes
6- No usar la magia para robar o trampear a otros
7- No denigrar de los demás Magos
8- No maltratar a los animales o matarlos
9- No creerse que tiene un don
10- Jamás subestimar al público

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

No usar el mismo método en una sesión, es decir, si haces 3 juegos, que los 3 sean por métodos (trampas) distintas.

Ciaito!!!

----------


## klaudio_o

Creo que con esas 10 máximas ya está más que dicho todo

----------


## magobernal

> No estoy de acuerdo con lo de no repetir un juego


el mago tiene 3 normas fundamentales e increbables

-no revelar el secreto (creo que esta claro el porque)
-no repitir un efecto con el mismo metodo (los espectadores nopican dos veces seguidas en lo mismo, no son como los peces)
-no anunciar el efecto (le das al espectador la oportunidad de estar atento)

hay juegos que rompen aproposita las normas para usarlas encontra del espectado.
Pero nunca debes repetir un juego por mucho que te lo pidan

EL JUEGO MAS FACIL PARA ENTENDERLO, ES VASO A TRAVES DE LA MESA

si lo repites, no cuela la distraccion de la moneda, y si dices que vas a hacer que el vaso atraviese la mesa antes de empezar... en fin....

----------


## Mistico

> -no anunciar el efecto (le das al espectador la oportunidad de estar atento)




Tío, parece que te estoy persiguiendo, pero nada más lejos de mi intención.

Con las dos primeras estoy de acuerdo, con la tercera no.

Anunciar un efecto es parte primordial  de los efectos basados en el suspense. Por ejemplo... Monedas a través de la mesa ¿No adviertes antes al espectador del efecto? ¿No le dices antes que vas a hacer que las monedas atraviesen la mesa? Y como éste, mil ejemplos más.

Un saludo.

----------


## magobernal

> TMonedas a través de la mesa ¿No adviertes antes al espectador del efecto? ¿No le dices antes que vas a hacer que las monedas atraviesen la mesa? Y como éste, mil ejemplos más.
> 
> Un saludo.


fijate en lo ltimo que he dicho, hay juegos que estan hechos para romper las normas como reyes cazadores (mirate la rutina en youtube)
en este efecto se advierte que vas a anunciar el secreto, a repetirlo y a esplicarlo, pero todo eso es porque el juego esta diseñado pra esa presentacion.

si haces desaparecer una moneda para que aparezca en el bolsillo de un amigo tuyo, y anuncias el efecto, la has  :9898: , porque estaran vigilando :302: 

o so creo

----------


## Ming

> si haces desaparecer una moneda para que aparezca en el bolsillo de un amigo tuyo, y anuncias el efecto, la has , porque estaran vigilando


Pues no estoy de acuerdo...
Yo se lo hacía a un amigo con un billete y el tio flipaba. Ponía las manos cogiendo el vaso, a la vista y contaba del 10 hasta el 0; al principio no lo entendía (me explico fatal en inglés  :Oops: ) pero su cara aseguro que era de foto  :302:  Como podeis entender al final ya no era necesario contar hasta el 0, pero él seguía alucinando igual o más, ya que sabía lo que iba a pasar y aún y así no conseguia entender como lo hacía sin que se diese cuenta.
Es una de esas noches que no la olvidaré  :302:

----------


## b12jose

> si haces desaparecer una moneda para que aparezca en el bolsillo de un amigo tuyo, y anuncias el efecto, la has , porque estaran vigilando


Todo depende de cuan estudiado tengas el efecto, los ángulos, la estética, hay juegos por ejemplo "Viaje insospechado de cartas" En el que al repetir el efecto, cuando el espectador ya sabe lo que va a ocurrir es un tremendo shock ...

Si está estudiado y requeteestudiado yo creo que si que se puede repetir el efecto ...

Saludos

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos de un recién llegado.
Respecto al tema de no anunciar el efecto, hay juegos que no necesitan publicidad, se anuncian solos. En magia de escena según vemos ciertos aparatos sabemos la que viene. Un ej. es la mujer zig-zag, o una guillotina, si vemos el aparato deducimos el efecto.
Por ello creo que deveríamos diferenciar, anunciar el efecto dependiendo del mago, del público y del tipo de magia. No es lo mismo magia de cerca que mentalismo, en éste último nadie anunciaría el efecto.

----------


## Pulgas

Sólo una puntualización:
Creo que estáis confundiendo ética y principios generales.
No repetir un juego, o no anunciarlo, no son cuestiones de ética, sino normas básicas que, como todas las normas (principios generales) pueden ser interpretadas o desatendidas según juegos y circunstancias.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Mmmm el otro día tuve un "debate" sobre este tema (el de anunciar el efecto antes o no) con un usuario de este foro.

Yo opino que me gusta más jugar con la ventaja de que el espectador no sabe realmente lo que va a pasar en muchos juegos, pero es lo que me gusta. Sin embargo, hay muchos juegos en los que ya no es solo por repetición de una acción, si no porque el juego en sí lo requiere, se anuncia o se da a entender lo que va a pasar.

Voy a escribir una pequeña comparación, un poco alejada de la magia, que os puede parecer una sobrada, pero a mí me hizo pensar: pensad en una peli, la estáis viendo y de repente, BOOM!!! una bomba explota en un edificio. Se produce una sorpresa, algo que no te esperabas, porque no sabías que iba a pasar. Esto sería como no anunciar el efecto, se produciría una "explosión de sorpresa"... Por otro lado, pensad en esa peli (arma letal jajjaja) en la que sabes que hay una bomba que va a reventar. Ves el contador yendo hacia atrás. Sabes lo que va a pasar, o por lo menos crees que sabes lo que va a pasar. Se produce una espectativa, una burbuja y una tensión que acaba resolviéndose. 

De cualquier manera, la bomba (el efecto) explota de dos maneras distintas, sin embargo, has logrado dos emociones casi distintas.

Sé que me explico como si estuviera escribiendo mi cachete izquierdo, pero es que me acaban de despertar y tampoco está la cosa para pensar demasiado... :D

----------


## Pulgas

Creo que es una cuestión que se resuelve sola: depende del juego. En metalismo, por ejemplo, se utiliza mucho el anunciar el efecto: "...Escribe el nombre de un fallecido, alguien a quien yo no conozca... Lo voy a adivinar".
En magia se utiliza, en determinadas situaciones, como recurso y su uso es imprescindible.
(En el cine y en la literatura es muy frecuente: el flash back es el mejor ejemplo que se me ocurre).

De todas maneras creo que la discusión particular de este caso concreto se aleja del planteamiento inicial: la *ética del mago* y me reafirmo en que se están confundiendo los conceptos: ética y principios generales no son lo mismo.
El no tener las cosas claras en este aspecto se debe, en parte, a que esencialmente stán opinando cartomagos y algunos de los principios generales de la cartomagia no coinciden con los de otras especialidades. Pero el título es ética del mago, no ética del cartomago.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Tienes razón, aunque en mi caso lo he intentado exponer no como cartómago, si no pensando en la magia en general. De todas formas es lo que has dicho tú, depende del juego.

También es cierto que nos hemos alejado un poquito del tema, o el título en sí no está demasiado bien puesto, ya que desde el principio se ponen principios generales (y muchos del cartomago) y no referentes a la ética como dice pulgas.

----------


## magobernal

yo tambien pienso, que depende del juego que hagas, puedes anunciarlo o no, pero de lo que estoy seguro, es de que anunciar el efecto, equivale a repetir dos veces seguias un mismo efecto utilizando el mismo truco, resumiendo, equivale a repetir el efecto.

Pero, como esto es sobre normas basicas,mejor vamos a apartarlo y a hablar de la ética :Cool1:

----------


## Jose Ayuso

Buen decalogo sobre la ética de un mago.
Habrá que repasarlo más a menudo. jajaja

----------


## ignoto

Norma ética nº 11:
Jamás orinar en escena. Los tramoyas se ponen hechos unas fieras vaya usted a saber por qué.

----------


## Jose Ayuso

Esa norma Nº 11, si que es buena, jajaja.

----------


## Sr.Mago

> Norma ética nº 11:
> Jamás orinar en escena. Los tramoyas se ponen hechos unas fieras vaya usted a saber por qué.


 No sabia que era parte de las normas de etica en la magia... No lo volvere a hacer...  :O15:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Menos mal, Ignoto siempre lo he hecho en trombon de la orquesta, jejeje

Sobre etica diria como dijo Ascanio se un Amateur y ama la Mágia, el resto viene solo.

Sobre el resto del post estoy con Pulgas, estamos hablando mas de principios basicos wue de etica.

Saludos

----------


## Jeff

> Norma ética nº 11:
> Jamás orinar en escena. Los tramoyas se ponen hechos unas fieras vaya usted a saber por qué.


  ¡y menos secarsela con la cortina de fondo! (huy por esto me amonestan!)

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## MJJMarkos

No estoy de acuerdo ni en lo de No Repetir, ni en lo de No Anunciar.

Si técnicamente el juego no está impecable y adoleces de muchos fallos, ni repites ni anuncias, porque no puedes. Sencillamente.

De hecho yo repito, re-re-pito y anuncio y re-reanuncio.

Y los reyes cazadores ni se anuncia, ni se repite ni se explica... es la presentación, no confundais con la realidad del efecto. Lo que se anuncia pasa... "a medias". Y lo que se repite, no se está repitiendo, porque el primer efecto nunca fue así. Y explicarlo, ni mucho menos.

Eso sí, esto no es ética.

Lo único de "ética" que he leido aquí ha sido la Nº11. El resto sobra jejeje.

----------


## palma50

> Conocen ustedes algo mas detallado sobre la Etica del Mago?
> 
> La mayoría de nosotros conocemos algunos detalles entre los que caben destacar;
> 
> 1- No revelar trucos a profanos
> 2- No repetir un juego
> 3- Respetar a los espectadores
> 4- No presentar algo que no haya sido practicado y estudiado al máximo
> 5- Cuidar la integridad y la seguridad de los asistentes
> ...


Soy novato en estos temas y me llamó la atención eso de no robar o trampear con la magia. Mi pregunta es: ¿de qué forma uno como profano puede ser robado con algun juego de magia? Saludos.

----------


## Iban

Palma, creo que no se refiere tanto a que te timen vendiéndote un juego que parece la leche y luego es una castaña (porque de éstos hay muchos), sino a utilizar técnicas de la magia para robar, por ejemplo, haciendo pick-pocketing, juegos de trileros, engaños, trampas jugando a las cartas, etc.

----------


## palma50

entiendo iban, gracias por tu respuesta, lo bueno para mi es que no juego poker ni nada similar, y la hora la checo con el movil jaja, gracias. saludos.

----------


## Juantan

Trampas jugando a las cartas? ? Emmmmm emmmmmmmm eso no es ético?? emmm jejejejeje...........

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> No estoy de acuerdo ni en lo de No Repetir, ni en lo de No Anunciar.
> 
> Si técnicamente el juego no está impecable y adoleces de muchos fallos, ni repites ni anuncias, porque no puedes. Sencillamente.
> 
> De hecho yo repito, re-re-pito y anuncio y re-reanuncio.
> 
> Y los reyes cazadores ni se anuncia, ni se repite ni se explica... es la presentación, no confundais con la realidad del efecto. Lo que se anuncia pasa... "a medias". Y lo que se repite, no se está repitiendo, porque el primer efecto nunca fue así. Y explicarlo, ni mucho menos.
> 
> Eso sí, esto no es ética.
> ...


 

Markos, tengo la gran duda de que es etico para vos,

Vamos por partes, el echo del respeto a tu publico o el no estafar, o el cuidar a los animales, no los considero etica del mago, sino etica o moral del ser humano; Y no comprendo por que no lo consideras etico, ya que orinar el telon (regla Nª 11 segun ignoto) es igual a insultar a un espectador.

Un efecto se puede repetir muchas veces, y seimpre cambiando la tecncia, pero tiene que ser acompañado con una charla que lo justifique, por sino me da el sabor a desafio y hasta quizas pedanteria.

Ejemplo Tamariz en el siempre 6 o Rene en no se puede hacer mas lento.

El tema de anunciar el efecto se ve mucho en mentalismo, pero la diferencia es que una cosa es que sea predecible (un sobre en mentalismo) y otra cosa es adelantar o anunciar el efecto, tambien me da el sabor a desafio sino tiene una justificacion.

Por ejemplo Tamariz en el autito o Rene en duelo en el oeste.

Quizas no comprendi del todo que fue lo que plantiabas, pero quiero aclarar que esto no es con animo de ofender ni generar discordia, sino que es bueno encontrar otro punto de vista para poder dudar.

Ezequiel.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Markos, tengo la gran duda de que es etico para vos,
> 
> Vamos por partes, el echo del respeto a tu publico o el no estafar, o el cuidar a los animales, no los considero etica del mago, sino etica o moral del ser humano; Y no comprendo por que no lo consideras etico, ya que orinar el telon (regla Nª 11 segun ignoto) es igual a insultar a un espectador.
> 
> Un efecto se puede repetir muchas veces, y seimpre cambiando la tecncia, pero tiene que ser acompañado con una charla que lo justifique, por sino me da el sabor a desafio y hasta quizas pedanteria.
> 
> Ejemplo Tamariz en el siempre 6 o Rene en no se puede hacer mas lento.
> 
> El tema de anunciar el efecto se ve mucho en mentalismo, pero la diferencia es que una cosa es que sea predecible (un sobre en mentalismo) y otra cosa es adelantar o anunciar el efecto, tambien me da el sabor a desafio sino tiene una justificacion.
> ...


Buenas Ezequiel!. No me ofende hombre!.

Yo no hablé en ningún momento de no mal tratar a los animales, ni del respeto. Por descontado Ezequiel que eso como tu bien dices no es ética de la magia, sino de las propias personas!

Yo sólo hice incapié en que se estaban dando como "ética" cosas como "no se repite" o "no se anuncia". Y eso no es ética, pueden ser "normas de buen uso", o "reglas para guardarte espaldas ante un espectador malvado", pero ética en sí no es.

Con mi post quise decir que no está dentro de la ética de la Magia el "no repetir y no anunciar". Eso son cosas que no faltan el respeto. En el tema de la repetición puedes ver a Slydini, y en el tema del "anuncio" puedes ver muchos efectos de Pepe Carroll. Y ninguno de los dos faltan el respeto a su público.

Repetir y anunciar es una cosa, y "tratar como tontos o chulear de lo que los demás no pueden hacer" es otra. Yo propongo como repetición y anuncio el hacerlo con el sano motivo de que vivan más intensamente el efecto. Si veo a un mago repitiendo un juego y su actitud es la de la mofa hacia su espectador, es que yo soy el primero que dejo al mago en evidencia! Al público NUNCA se le falta el respeto.

Cuando un efecto lo repites, además de una charla justificada tienes que evaluar constantemente (o haber construido muy bien tu charla) el que el espectador REALMENTE quiera ver esa repetición. A mi siempre me gusta enfocarlo más a intentar que el espectador DESEE la repetición (así me quito el problema de que "piense que me mofo").

De todas formas, la repetición es una cuestión de tacto que se puede aprender sin ningun problema al tratar al espectador. Piensa en ti mismo y te darás cuenta que hay efectos que te gustaría que te los repitiesen por lo bonitos que son. La ambiciosa es un efecto tipo. De hecho puedes repetir dos veces la técnica seguida, que la gente ni se ofende, ni el efecto se pone en peligro.

Sobre el anunciar el efecto, no sé si has leido el ensayo de Pepe Carroll sobre el conflicto y demás. Pues bien, derivando por ahí tiene otro ensayo que habla sobre el SUSPENSE. Si lo has leido sabrás que hay efectos que con suspense (anunciando) se consigue un efecto muchisimo mayor.

Por ejemplo el Triunfo, de hecho supongo que todos lo hareis con suspense. Anuncias que vas a mezclar las cartas cara arriba y cara abajo, se pondrán todas bien, excepto la elegida en el centro. Generas una expectación que luego cuando através de una técnica depurada ven satisfecha (satisfacción) se produce una vivencia del efecto con una mayor intensidad.

Estos articulos están recogidos en 52 Amantes ¡através del espejo! Si lo tienes a mano, a por él! Si ya los conocías, a eso mismo me refería. Y si ni tienes el libro a mano, ni lo conocías, te puede orientar un poco la forma de realizar cine de Alfred Hitchcock.

Pero ni la no repetición, ni el no anunciar un efecto están dentro de la ética de la Magia, son simples normas que para unos magos son palabra sagrada y otros piensan que están para romperse y que cuando se hace, el efecto se vive en una mayor intensidad que efectos simples o de sorpresa. A eso me refería, lo de los animales e insultar, yo nunca declaré en este post nada sobre eso Ezequiel (relee mi post).

Sobre la regla Nº11... era una "bromilla" que seguía a la broma de Ignoto. Nada más.

Pero corrigeme si me equivoco Ezequiel, en mi texto no he dicho que "insultar al público" sea bueno. De hecho es que es horrible.

Creo que no me leistes bien!

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Buenas Ezequiel!. No me ofende hombre!.
> 
> Yo no hablé en ningún momento de no mal tratar a los animales, ni del respeto. Por descontado Ezequiel que eso como tu bien dices no es ética de la magia, sino de las propias personas!
> 
> Yo sólo hice incapié en que se estaban dando como "ética" cosas como "no se repite" o "no se anuncia". Y eso no es ética, pueden ser "normas de buen uso", o "reglas para guardarte espaldas ante un espectador malvado", pero ética en sí no es.
> 
> Con mi post quise decir que no está dentro de la ética de la Magia el "no repetir y no anunciar". Eso son cosas que no faltan el respeto. En el tema de la repetición puedes ver a Slydini, y en el tema del "anuncio" puedes ver muchos efectos de Pepe Carroll.
> 
> Cuando un efecto lo repites, además de una charla justificada tienes que evaluar constantemente (o haber construido muy bien tu charla) el que el espectador REALMENTE quiera ver esa repetición. A mi siempre me gusta enfocarlo más a intentar que el espectador DESEE la repetición (así me quito el problema de que "piense que me mofo").
> ...


 
Cuando lei que no era etico, salvo la regla numero 11, No comprendi que era un chiste, pense que hablabas de verdad, por eso pregunte lo de insultar al publico y los animales, ya que entendi que si no es etico es por que lo compartes.

Pero ahora un poco mas explicado comprendo que nos referimos a lo mismo, que son cosas de etica cotidiana y no solo magia.

Luego con lo de repetir el efecto creo que esta mal plantiado de entrada.

Lo que esta mal, a mi entender es repetir  el juego entero en si, por ejemplo ver a channing pollock hacer dos veces la misma rutina esta mal, se pierde la sorpresa y no tiene sentido,

Pero todos lo que nombras repiten el efecto/ con distinta tecnica o repiten la tecnica/con distinto efecto, pero igual siempre traen un climax inesperado, osea que no es totalmente igual, como si fuese un clon.

Creo que lo que esta mal a la hora de actuar es repetir la rutina tal cual.

Con respecto al suspense lo comprendo a la perfeccion, por eso te hablo de rene con duelo en el oeste, o con la historia de cortar por la carta con la navaja.
Pero igual es una herramiente muy difil de saber utilizar, no tanto lo tecnico de la pausa, la atencion y todo eso, sino el saber cuando y como aplicarlo sin matar el climax, comprendes que quiero decir.
El climax es como el final del chiste, si te lo cuentan pierde la gracia.


Bueno nada mas por ahora
un abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Cuando lei que no era etico, salvo la regla numero 11, No comprendi que era un chiste, pense que hablabas de verdad, por eso pregunte lo de insultar al publico y los animales, ya que entendi que si no es etico es por que lo compartes.
> 
> Pero ahora un poco mas explicado comprendo que nos referimos a lo mismo, que son cosas de etica cotidiana y no solo magia.
> 
> Luego con lo de repetir el efecto creo que esta mal plantiado de entrada.
> 
> Lo que esta mal, a mi entender es repetir  el juego entero en si, por ejemplo ver a channing pollock hacer dos veces la misma rutina esta mal, se pierde la sorpresa y no tiene sentido,
> 
> Pero todos lo que nombras repiten el efecto/ con distinta tecnica o repiten la tecnica/con distinto efecto, pero igual siempre traen un climax inesperado, osea que no es totalmente igual, como si fuese un clon.
> ...


Distintas formas de ver lo de la repetición. En mi caso lo veo claro de otra manera.

Sobre el suspense, sí que es complejo aplicarlo, pero es meramente "probar". No hay que hacer una trama complejisisima. Creo que partir de la base: "Voy a ver si en este efecto se puede decir directamente lo que voy a hacer antes del efecto" es un punto de partida suficiente para saber si dicho efecto funcionaría (o incluso si ganaría) con respecto a la sorpresa.

No es tan difícil esa parte. Si bien es cierto que sí que es difícil ya lo que comentas, pausas, momento en el que explicar, etc, etc, etc...

Pero bueno! eso ya es trabajar en ello y probar.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Distintas formas de ver lo de la repetición. En mi caso lo veo claro de otra manera.
> 
> Sobre el suspense, sí que es complejo aplicarlo, pero es meramente "probar". No hay que hacer una trama complejisisima. Creo que partir de la base: "Voy a ver si en este efecto se puede decir directamente lo que voy a hacer antes del efecto" es un punto de partida suficiente para saber si dicho efecto funcionaría (o incluso si ganaría) con respecto a la sorpresa.
> 
> No es tan difícil esa parte. Si bien es cierto que sí que es difícil ya lo que comentas, pausas, momento en el que explicar, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> Pero bueno! eso ya es trabajar en ello y probar.
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Totalmente todo, pero como bien decimos es dificil aplicarlo y etc etc, por lo general a un principiante se le explica que no repita el efecto, es mas factible que comprenda el por que no repetir un efecto, a que pueda entender y aplicar el como repetir un efecto.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------

